# You need this light!



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

I was driving back from my parents today and stopped at Home Depot to walk around for a break (yes, I'm weird like that). I found this gem of a headlight in the deals bins for $10. It makes a very smooth and wide flood of bright light, and if you pull the bezel forward the light shrinks down to a very intense circle better for locating things at a distance. For recovering game or cleaning it in the dark, this thing is ideal. I've used a lot of head lights over the years, and this one is by far the most usable light pattern. Head by the Orange box store tomorrow and get a few of these. If you do, you'll thank me later!


----------

